# Spec Gauges



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=44559

Just in cause you don't hang out at B15.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

OoooOOOh. I like


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *OoooOOOh. I like  *


Me too. I like both of the gauges. It's neat how they can turn so many different colors.


----------

